# Wax & Other LSP Removal



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi Guys,

So this is my first post, I've been lurking in the shadows for many months but decided to bite the bullet and contribute as and where I can.

For now however I'd like some advice about wax removal.

I bought a new VW Polo back in December and owing to the lousy weather it's been receiving maintenance washes and haphazard waxings as and when the weather allowed. As we're now approaching better days I'd like to fully remove everything from the paintwork and start again ensuring every inch of my new baby has a proper layer(s) of protection.

So when it comes to wax removal etc, whats the best way of shifting it?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

This conversation was had on here recently. Some recommended Meguiar's Wash+, but it has abrasives in it which I wouldn't want to use on a new car (because it has been shown to leave light marring), plus it won't remove everything.

You're better off using a strong APC to strip as much as possible, then using panel wipe to get any leftover bits. Go over with panel wipe a few times if you want to be sure it's all gone.

If you want to be 100% sure then you may need to polish. A pre-wax cleaner would be a good idea.

So, for example you could use Bilt Hamber's Surfex HD as your APC, then wash the car with a normal shampoo (without any wax in it), then polish with Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish (it's only a light polish more for prep than removing scratches), followed by a panel wipe to remove anything that might be left over.

Then apply your wax/sealant of choice.

That's the way I'd do it anyway.

If you don't want to go to the effort of polishing the whole car with cleanser polish, then you could probably get away with removing they step and just panel wipe the whole car twice. That ought to get anything that would affect the adhesion of wax to the surface, as that's what panel wipe is designed for, albeit usually to ensure the adhesion of paint in a bodyshop.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

You'll need some form of panel wipe, you can make your own or buy some ready made stuff. If you want to make your own look for forensic detailing on youtube he has the method to make home made panel wipte which is quite cheap.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Personally having seen how new paint comes from factory... I would give the car it's first polish. If you have a machine polisher use some light cut/finishing polish on a medium/soft pad. Will remove anything still on the car, remove any light swirls etc and bring out the gloss. 

Obviously perform this after the usual decon steps and follow up with panel wipe.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

minotaur uk said:


> You'll need some form of panel wipe, you can make your own or buy some ready made stuff. If you want to make your own look for forensic detailing on youtube he has the method to make home made panel wipte which is quite cheap.


JUst watched the vid, seen a few by the forensic detailer before and do trust his methods etc, i just don;t feel comfortable making my own if I'm honest.

With the panel wipe though is there any danger of damaging the original painted surface, last thing i want is any damage to my near pristine paintwork.


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Personally having seen how new paint comes from factory... I would give the car it's first polish....


Yeah that was the overall plan.

Come March time, i intended to completely decon the car every millimeter covered inside and out. followed by a light polish, glaze, seal and wax ready for the spring/summer months.

then towards the end of the summer, do it all again ready for the winter.


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

JimLethbridge said:


> JUst watched the vid, seen a few by the forensic detailer before and do trust his methods etc, i just don;t feel comfortable making my own if I'm honest.
> 
> With the panel wipe though is there any danger of damaging the original painted surface, last thing i want is any damage to my near pristine paintwork.


I understand your concern, panel wipes products are there do clean any waxes and oils off the paintwork.....I dont think many would be in business if they damaged the paintwork. Search for recommended panel wipe products on this forum...there a few threads on them. I think gtechniq panelwipe gets recommended by a few people.


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

minotaur uk said:


> Search for recommended panel wipe products on this forum...there a few threads on them.


Oh god this was a disaster, i'm reading/watching all sorts of arguments on both sides of this argument. some claiming no damage others talking about clearcoat swelling etc.

think i may just have to bite the bullet on an inconspicuous area and see (if any) what the damage is.

I'm determined to get a clean slate prior to starting the polish and protection phase!


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I use Angel wax stripped ease..works well for me..maybe worth consideration?


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I use Bilt Hamber cleanser fluid. No problems either. 
As a relative amateur, I fight shy of using too many 'decontamination' products such as iron removers and tar removers as I've seen posts of people softening their clear coats.

Harry


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Another vote for Bilt hamber cleanser fluid. Quality company who have some excellent products, you wont go wrong using this, even I can use it lol. I have also used the cleanser polish which was excellent.

I used this before applying Wowos crystal sealant and also petes 53 on the wife car and it gave excellent results.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Another vote here for BH cleanser fluid (not cleaner polish) which is a fab panel wipe and has never harmed the clear coat on either of my two Honda civic s(super soft paint!). Also really easy to use, just a quick spritz on a mf towel and a gentle wipe over the surface. You don't need to use a lot. If going the extra mile, you could repeat the steps above and you're sure to remove the majority of any previous protections.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome Jim, BH products work very well. You can keep to the same stable for everything or mix and match with Mitchell & King 'Pure'

As a general comment - you will read adverse comments but experience will provide the knowledge to spot user errors as often being the cause.

Mainstream retail products are extremely user friendly. Thankfully (for experienced enthusiasts) we can also access professional use products.until you find your feet always read the instructions- not just to avoid problems, but also to improve user experience.

Comments about 'softened my paint' or 'stained my plastics' or 'reaaly difficult to buff off' invariably result from not using/applying products correctly.

Sorry - to answer your question - machine polishing. But we're all answering from a beginner's base


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

The comments about softening clear coat relate to use of products with IPA (isopropyl alcohol) in them. I don't think all panel wipes have this.

That said, I've used neat IPA on my cars plenty in the past and never had any issues. You'd have to be very unlucky to have issues with a diluted IPA panel wipe such as CarPro Eraser. I've never heard of anyone having issues with Eraser.

Gtechniq panel wipe is supposed to be one of the best though.

Lots of forum users (including myself) order the proper bodyshop stuff though (Upol Slow), so you could go that way. They use it in bodyshops, so it definitely won't damage anything, as it was formulated for use on automotive paints.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

JimLethbridge said:


> JUst watched the vid, seen a few by the forensic detailer before and do trust his methods etc, i just don;t feel comfortable making my own if I'm honest.
> 
> With the panel wipe though is there any danger of damaging the original painted surface, last thing i want is any damage to my near pristine paintwork.


The specialised PW's are the best, but they are ridiculously over priced IMHO. 
Personally I make my own IPA with Isopropyl alcohol based and deionised water which is as cheap as chips. It works really well and at ease with how much I use.
Having said that, I will finish off with a dedicated PW.

Gtechniq PW is excellent, also have KC SIL which is bit of a dark horse as its termed Silicone remover, but it takes off all you ask too. Good value product, as all KC are.
Whatever your choice of dedicated PW may be, I would recommend this be used as the last stage wipe and clean so you can be confident you have hit it with as good as you possibly can. :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Itstony said:


> The specialised PW's are the best, but they are ridiculously over priced IMHO.
> 
> Personally I make my own IPA with Isopropyl alcohol based and deionised water which is as cheap as chips. It works really well and at ease with how much I use.
> 
> ...


U-pol panel wipe. It's dirt cheap for 5L.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> U-pol panel wipe. It's dirt cheap for 5L.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This ^^^^:thumb:


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

many thanks for all the suggestions, i'm a **** forum user that's why it's taken me a year to find my old posts to reply on.

anyway i'm gonna go down the Upol route. if it's good enough for body shops it's good enough for me!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JimLethbridge said:


> many thanks for all the suggestions, i'm a **** forum user that's why it's taken me a year to find my old posts to reply on.
> 
> anyway i'm gonna go down the Upol route. if it's good enough for body shops it's good enough for me!


Make sure to buy the SLOW version and not the FAST version. 

Also, have a look at my thread *How To Use Panel Wipe - A Guide* for info.

Alan W


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

Alan W said:


> Make sure to buy the SLOW version and not the FAST version.
> 
> Also, have a look at my thread *How To Use Panel Wipe - A Guide* for info.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan, and for the link. I'd have had to look for that prior to use!


----------

